# Why does AAU have such a bad rep?



## Milo35 (Sep 6, 2003)

It seems like in alot of things I read/ hear, people talk about how AAU basketball isn't good for development of young players/is corrupt (see Corey Maggete scandal) Why is that?


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've never heard that before.


----------



## CL75 (Sep 7, 2004)

The general impression is that most AAU programs simply roll out the ball, and the kids play w/o much attention paid to bball fundamentals. The Europeans (and others) spend a lot of time teaching the fundamentals - ie., pick & roll, how to move w/o the ball, shooting drills - and they teach them over and over. The results are what happened recently in the Olympics - the teams outside the US are able to blend their skills better than the American players. It's a stretch to blame it on AAU, but the impression is that AAU just doesn't (or isn't able to) teach the game - rather they just play games, letting the kids learn how to go one-on-one, but not how to move w/o the ball and work as a team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

No fundamentals, too much emphasis on the individual.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

First off, what's the Corey Maggette scandal?? Second, the AAU sucks because half the refs are volunteer dads of kids who play. Offciating is horrible and the fans in the stands know it. The refs have no control over the game. Parents say what they want, everyone runs wild.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> First off, what's the Corey Maggette scandal?? Second, the AAU sucks because half the refs are volunteer dads of kids who play. Offciating is horrible and the fans in the stands know it. The refs have no control over the game. Parents say what they want, everyone runs wild.



AAU is just playing. No practices or drills or anything. All ball all the time. No real things to improve your game.

The Corey Maggette scandal, is actually the Myron Piggie scandal.

Corey Maggette, Jaron Rush, Kareem Rush and Korleone Young were the main guys getting large sums of money from Myron Piggie to play on his Kansas City AAU squad. They used to rock people out there, but basically he was paying them. It's one of the reasons Korleone never went to college, because he was being paid in HS and both Rushes had trouble staying away from NCAA investigation. 

Maggette left before the NCAA could get to him.


----------

